
Speed reading images in under 4000 characters of code - vfazel
https://medium.com/@vahidfazelrezai/speed-reading-images-in-under-4000-characters-of-code-8cdc6f384743
======
DrScump
Great concept, but why just images? It should be comparatively trivial to
enhance it to accept text files, PDFs, etc. I hope the 4KB limit target didn't
mean an artificial limitation on the feature set.

------
awubshet
THIS IS COOOL

